

How 1,000,000 people can become your first 500 precious customers - nreece
http://www.secretgeek.net/sales_funnel.asp

======
Readmore
So if your software was web based you could cut out the download step, the
install step, the finding the website step, and probably the where to purchase
step.

Quit building installable software.

------
brlewis
50% of his statistics are made up.

------
randallsquared
> 50% trust pay pal, but enter the wrong credit card details.

So you're saying that 50% of your potential customers are too careless to
enter their own credit card details correctly?

~~~
pchristensen
He's probably demonstrating that you lose X% of people at each step. Simple
conversion funnel math, with the effect that improving any step in the
pipeline improves your overall yield (and the more steps there are, the more
people you lose).

~~~
randallsquared
Yes, I know. I was just pointing out that he was reaching rather far for some
of these steps. I would assume that anyone who has already made it past the
filters of wanting the product and having a credit card in the first place is
extremely unlikely to not only type the card number in wrong, but to let that
defeat them in getting what they want, since they could just type it in
correctly when it's declined.

